

Frenetic: A Network Programming Language - xtacy
http://www.frenetic-lang.org/

======
chubot
Examples are Python: <http://www.frenetic-lang.org/examples/>

It looks like a DSL-ish library for Python rather than a new programming
language.

------
ChrisArchitect
temptation to go on about a Philly Frenetic...

------
Maven911
just curious, but what are the most popular alternatives - just C/java
"socket" programming ?

~~~
rohit89
I'd like to know this as well. Given all the various DSLs that are available
for other uses, I'm surprised there isn't one for network programming. Every
time I had to do something network related, I've had to fiddle with C.

